# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metromyyrästä

## Tapio

Kaiken faktan keskelle vähän triviaalimpaa: tietääkö joukossa joku, kuka aikanaan suunnitteli paljon puhetta aiheuttaneen, mutta hyllytetyn metron myyrätunnuksen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Myyrä on käsittääkseni tullut julkisuuteen Helsingin Sanomain järjestämän kilpailun tuloksena. Myyrän piirtäjän nimeä en ole löytänyt. Jos nimi tulee vastaan, pyrin kertomaan sen täällä.

Ja Tapiolle tervetuloa mukaan värikkäisiin keskusteluihin!  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Myyrän piirsi graafikko Osmo Leivo. Hän on omalla alallaan tullut tunnetuksi Macmaailma-lehden pitkäaikaisena päätoimittajana. Lehti tosin on lopetettu. Tunnen Osmon oikein hyvin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Metron myyrävuosi oli 1971.

Itsekin ostin kioskeissa tuona vuonna myynnissä olleen keltaisen "myyrätarran" sekä myös sen toisen vähemmän yleisöä kiinnostaneen, eli virallisen tunnuskilpailun voittaneen "Tunnelissa" merkin, joka myytiin "siankärsämerkkinä". Mihinkähän tarrani ovatkaan vuosien kuluessa kadonneet?

Helsingin kaupungin Metrotoimisto järjesti vuonna 1971 avoimen suunnittelukilpailun metron tunnukseksi. Yleisön suosikki oli tietenkin tuo myyrä, mutta valituksi tuli siankärsämerkki, joka oli sitten metrovaunujen kyljissäkin siihen asti kunnes liikennöinti alkoi ja toiminta siirtyi HKL:lle jolloin siankärsä vaihdettiin HKL:n nuolikuvioksi.

Myyrä kuului yhtenä pienenä osana metrojohtaja Unto Valtasen vetämän Metrotoimiston värikkääseen elinkaareen, jota selvitettiin myöhemmin Keskusrikospoliisin tutkinnassakin ja huipentui Säätytalossa pidettyyn Suomen siihenasti suurimpaan talousrikokseen ns. "metro-oikeudenkäyntiin". Salaisia nauhoituksia ravintoloissa, korruptiota, kaukomatkoja, tavaralahjoja ja muuta ennennäkemätöntä talousrikospuuhastelua Suomessa. Siemensillä oli Suomessa mm. "Schwarze Kasse", joka pumppasi rahaa kaupungin päättäjille.  Syytteet luettiin 24 henkilölle.

Näistä Metrotoimiston värikkäistä vaiheista kertoo DI Martti Sainio kirjoissaan:
-Helsinki Metro, ISBN 951-99093-8-9, Kaivopuiston kirjapaino 1976
-Musta kassa, ISBN 951-0-11977-6, WSOY 1983

Helsingin metrohistoriaan kuuluu valitettavan synkkä vaihe 1960-70-80 -luvuilla Metrotoimiston aikana. Nykyinen operaattori HKL ei omissa historioissaan niistä paljoakaan kerro. Onneksi Sainio on insinöörimäisellä tarkkuudella jäljentänyt tapahtumat jälkipolville yksiin kansiin. Sainio lienee ollut hieman heavymetrovastainenkin, mutta insinöörinä hän kuitenkin pitäytyy tosiasioissa eikä pane sekaan omiaan. Tapahtuneet jutut ovat olleet pohjimmiltaan jo niin rönsyilevän herkullisia, ettei ole tarvinnut niitä "värittää". Sainio työskenteli 1960-luvulla VR:llä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Palataanpa taas aiheeseen.
Metromyyrästä kirjoitetaan Helsingin Sanomain pitkäaikaisen uutistoimittajan, kolumnistin ja pääkirjoitustoimittajan Ulla Erosen nettikolumnissa mm. seuraavaa: "Metro oli alusta asti kansaa lähellä. Kun Helsinki päätti ottaa metron viralliseksi symboliksi paljolti possun kärsää nenäreikineen muistuttavan merkin, julisti Helsingin Sanomat metromerkkikilpailun, jonka voitti hellyttävä myyrä. Virallinen taho ei myyrää hyväksynyt, mutta ei myöhemmin myöskään "töpselinokkaa". Metroon opastaa nyt selkeä pelkkä M-kirjain."
Noin siis Uula Eronen. Myyrä siirtyi sittemmin Erottajan parkkihallin logoksi. Minulle ja sisarilleni ostettiin (vai saatiinko ne ilmaiseksi...) sinivalkoisia parkkihallimyyrätarroja noin 1970-luvun puolessa välissä. Paljon aikaisemmin isäni toi minulle keltamustan aiemmissa viesteissä kuvatun metromyyrätarran, joka liimattiin muoviseen leikkikalumopooni.

----------


## Compact

> Myyrä siirtyi sittemmin Erottajan parkkihallin logoksi. Minulle ja sisarilleni ostettiin (vai saatiinko ne ilmaiseksi...) sinivalkoisia parkkihallimyyrätarroja noin 1970-luvun puolessa välissä.


Niitä sinipohjaisia Erottajan parkkihallin myyrätarroja jaettiin ilmaiseksi halukkaille sen jälkeen kun se ei enää ollut mitenkään viralliseen metroon kytköksissä.

Metromyyrä siirtyi sujuvasti pikkuautojen päiväkodin tunnukseksi  :Wink: 

Noudin itsekin niitä hauskoja myyrätarroja kahmalokaupalla alunperin Erottajan väestönsuojan ja yleisökäymälän (suunnittelija Alvar Aalto) alakerrasta. Siellä, kerros -1, oli siihen aikaan pieni kahvikioski ja sieltä oli autoilijoiden sisäänkulku parkkihalliin. Oli siellä -1:ssä jotain muitakin palveluita, olisiko ollut urheilu- tms. tiloja? Mistä lie sitten sinne parkkihalliin pikkuautoilla oikein ajettiin, en tiedä, kun olen tällainen joukkoliikenneihminen henkeen ja vereen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Korjattakoon HS:n toimittajan nimeksi *Uula Eronen*. Ensimmäisen kerran nimen mainitessani kirjoitin sen väärin...
Myyrää osittain liipaten todettakoon, että paikoitushallin ajoramppi taisi olla jossain Kolmikulman eli Dianapuiston takana. Kun perheemme aikanaan sai lisäystä kolmannen tulokkaan verran, kävimme koko 5-päinen joukko autolla lauantaisin kaupungilla ostoksilla. Tavaraa hankittiin paljon ja mukana oli lastenvaunut yms. Tällaista asiakaskuntaa julkinen liikenne ei enää palvele toivotulla tavalla, ja tässä tulikin esille yksi syy siihen, että autojakin tässä yhteiskunnassa tullaan näkemään vielä pitkään. Toivon mukaan kuitenkin pienenevissä lukumäärissä. Julkinen liikenne on kuitenkin monin verroin kestävämpää niin ekologisesti kuin ekonomisestikin.

----------


## Compact

Ehkäpä Metromyyrän tuleminen on tainnut käydä näin:

-Metrotoimisto on järjestänyt suunnittelukilpailun
-Valintaraati päätyy Tunnelissa-merkkiin
-HS esittelee sivuillaan sen sekä valikoiman karsiutuneita merkkejä
-HS järjestää varjokilpailun lukijoilleen
-Kansa valitsee Metromyyrä-merkin

Metromyyrä- ja Tunnelissa-tarrat ovat myynnissä kioskeissa loppuvuonna 1971, sillä mm. tässä vaunussa näkyy sellainen keulassa: se pieni vaalea pläntti keulassa etuikkunan alla. Tarra tuli vaunuun yllättäen ja pyytämättä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ymmärtääkseni asiat olivat edenneet juurikin Compactin luettelemassa järjestyksessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Metron myyrävuosi oli 1971.
> Itsekin ostin kioskeissa tuona vuonna myynnissä olleen keltaisen "myyrätarran" sekä myös sen toisen vähemmän yleisöä kiinnostaneen, eli virallisen tunnuskilpailun voittaneen "Tunnelissa" merkin, joka myytiin "siankärsämerkkinä". Mihinkähän tarrani ovatkaan vuosien kuluessa kadonneet?


Myyrästä tehtiin myös T-paitoja. Yhdellä luokkakaverillani oli sellainen, ja näkyy olevan hänen päällään meidän luokan luokkakuvassa vuodelta 1971. Paita oli valkoinen ja myyrän alla oli teksti "MYYRÄ FAN CLUB".




> Sainio lienee ollut hieman heavymetrovastainenkin, mutta insinöörinä hän kuitenkin pitäytyy tosiasioissa eikä pane sekaan omiaan. Tapahtuneet jutut ovat olleet pohjimmiltaan jo niin rönsyilevän herkullisia, ettei ole tarvinnut niitä "värittää". Sainio työskenteli 1960-luvulla VR:llä.


Ai hieman? Seurasin mielenkiinnolla metro- ja muuta raideliikennekeskustelua jo koulupoikana 1970-luvulla ja tulin kyllä vakuuttuneeksi että Saino vastusti yleensä kaikkia 1970-luvun raideliikennehankkeita, metron lisäksi myös HELI ja ELSA oikoratoja, sekä Pisara-lenkkiä joka oli toki vain klubaskiasteella. ELSA:n ja HELI:n tilalle hän ehdotti kallistuvakorisia junia, jollaisia siihen aikaan kehitettiin mm FIAT:in tehtaassa Italiassa, mutta olivat vasta prototyyppiasteella. Loput tarinasta tiedätte.  Kyllä hän pisti metropamfletisssaankin niin paljon omiaan kuin pystyi, hänen mielestän vain busseilla ja autoilla pitäisi Helsingin seudun liikenne hoitaa. En muista tarkkaan pyrkiköhän myös politiikkaan mukaan. Ainakin Perustuslaillinen Oikeistopuolue siteerasi hänen kannanottojaan puolueen lehdessä hyvin innokkaasti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Itselläni oli 70-luvun alkuvuosina 'Myyrä fan club'-t-paita. Kuvana oli 'metromyyrä', alla teksti. Ne olivat osa varhaisnuorten kulttuuria. 

Silloisen asuinpaikkani (Munkkivuori) ostarin hallissa oli alakerrassa tasanne, johon oli kuulemma suunniteltu metroaseman lippuhallia.

Koin kutturishokin kun havaitsin Erotajan parkkihallin ottaneen metromyyrän logokseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Seurasin mielenkiinnolla metro- ja muuta raideliikennekeskustelua jo koulupoikana 1970-luvulla ja tulin kyllä vakuuttuneeksi että Saino vastusti yleensä kaikkia 1970-luvun raideliikennehankkeita, metron lisäksi myös HELI ja ELSA oikoratoja, sekä Pisara-lenkkiä joka oli toki vain klubaskiasteella.


Onko niin, että kaikkia raideliikennehankkeita pitää aina kannattaa ja kaikkia tiehankkeita aina vastustaa?

Jos nyt väitetään Sainion olleen väärässä, lienevät väärässä nykyisetkin päättäjät. ELSA ja HELI ovat nykyistenkin näkemysten mukaan kannattamattomia ja Pendolinot hankittiin ja VR Oy ja LVM kehuvat hankintaa suunnilleen kilvan.

Sainio oli toinen yksityishenkilö, jonka toimista käynnistyi metron lahjusoikeudenkäynti. Syyllisiä löytyi enemmän kuin Valtanen, joskin muut suojeltiin julkisuudelta. Oliko Sainio tässäkin paha ja väärässä? Eli rikoksia ei saisi penkoa, kun ne liittyvät metroon?

Metron kohdalla mikään ei näytä muuttuneet 40 vuodessa, silläkin perusteella Sainio taisi olla oikeassa. Moottoritien bussiliikenteen korvaava metro on kalliimpaa joukkoliikennettä edelleen ja suurimmalla osalla matkustajia matka-ajat pitenevät ja palvelutaso heikkenee myös vaihtamisen vuoksi. Autoilu ei vähenekään. RaideYVA myöntää tämän kaiken, tosin sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä päätöksenteolle.




> Kyllä hän pisti metropamfletisssaankin niin paljon omiaan kuin pystyi...


Vähän perusteluita.




> En muista tarkkaan pyrkiköhän myös politiikkaan mukaan.


Eiköhän Sainio ollut valtuutettu sekä joukkoliikenne- ja tarkastuslautakuntien jäsen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko niin, että kaikkia raideliikennehankkeita pitää aina kannattaa ja kaikkia tiehankkeita aina vastustaa?


On tietenkin olemassa sellainenkin mahdollisuus että pidetään turpa kiinni. Varsinkin jos kyseessä on jokin hanke josta esitellään vasta ensimmäiset luonnokset . Muistan että hän tyrmäsi Hesarissa Pisaran 70-luvun suunnitelmat jo samalla viikolla kuin ne julkaistiin lauseilla: "se tuo mieleen lähinnä hirttosilmukan". 




> Jos nyt väitetään Sainion olleen väärässä, lienevät väärässä nykyisetkin päättäjät. ELSA ja HELI ovat nykyistenkin näkemysten mukaan kannattamattomia ja Pendolinot hankittiin ja VR Oy ja LVM kehuvat hankintaa suunnilleen kilvan.


Sainio tuskin vaikutti lopulliseen Pendojen hankintapäätökseen 1990-luvulla,  mutta rantaradan perusparannukseen ehkä jossain määrin. Rantaatahan perusparannettiin alunperin pelkälle perinteiselle diesel-pikajunaliikenteelle. Moni VR:läinenkin on ollut aina sitä mieltä että ELSA olisi ollut rantaradan perusparannukseen verrattuna toimivampi ja tehokkaampi ratkaisu jo alusta alkaen, ja läntinen Uusimaa ei olisi jäänyt kärsimään nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Hangon junien lähtöasema olisi yhtä hyvin voinut olla Lohja Karjaan sijaan ja paikallisjunien määrä Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan välillä on vähäisempi kuin 70-luvulla ennen perusparannuksen aloittamista. 



> Sainio oli toinen yksityishenkilö, jonka toimista käynnistyi metron lahjusoikeudenkäynti. Syyllisiä löytyi enemmän kuin Valtanen, joskin muut suojeltiin julkisuudelta. Oliko Sainio tässäkin paha ja väärässä? Eli rikoksia ei saisi penkoa, kun ne liittyvät metroon?


Metron oikeudenkäynti ja rötösherrojen saattaminen vastuuseen oli perusteltua. 

Hänen toinen päämääränsä oli saada koko metrohanke kuopatuksi, vaikka  rakennustyöt olivat ehtineet jo pitkälle. Mitään light-rail-vaihtoehtoa hän ja hänen kannattajajoukkonsa ei tuntenut tai ei ainakaan tietoisesti tuonut esiin, vaan tarkoitus oli vain jatkaa bussirallia entisessä muodossaan, ja täyttää tunnelit hiekalla, jos niille ei mitään muuta käyttöä keksitä. 




> Metron kohdalla mikään ei näytä muuttuneet 40 vuodessa, silläkin perusteella Sainio taisi olla oikeassa. Moottoritien bussiliikenteen korvaava metro on kalliimpaa joukkoliikennettä edelleen ja suurimmalla osalla matkustajia matka-ajat pitenevät ja palvelutaso heikkenee myös vaihtamisen vuoksi. Autoilu ei vähenekään. RaideYVA myöntää tämän kaiken, tosin sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä päätöksenteolle.


Bussien kehno matkustusmukavuus ja aikataulussa pysymisen ongelmat ja ympäristöhaitat tunnettiin jo silloin. Autoilu olisi itä-Helsingin ja keskustan välillä saattanut kasvaa samoihin mittoihin kuin Espoon suunnasta nyt, jos ei metroa olisi rakennettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yleisön suosikki oli tietenkin tuo myyrä, mutta valituksi tuli siankärsämerkki, joka oli sitten metrovaunujen kyljissäkin siihen asti kunnes liikennöinti alkoi ja toiminta siirtyi HKL:lle jolloin siankärsä vaihdettiin HKL:n nuolikuvioksi.


"Siankärsä" eli "Tunnelissa" ehti siis olla koejunissa M1 - M6, nokkajunissa M101 - M106 sekä alkupään sarjajunissakin. Koejunissa töpselikärsän kuva oli itse asiassa loppuun saakka, kuten huhtikuussa 1988 otettu kuva meitä muistuttaa.

----------


## Compact

M1 oli ainoa metrovaunu, jonka keulassa oli jonkin aikaa huumorimielessä myyrätarra. Metrohallinto poisti sen tietenkin melko pian.

----------


## Saaresi

> M1 oli ainoa metrovaunu, jonka keulassa oli jonkin aikaa huumorimielessä myyrätarra. Metrohallinto poisti sen tietenkin melko pian.


Hetkinen! Vaikkei kommenttini koske metromyyrää, niin mikä tuo kolmas valo tuossa kytkimen yläpuolella ja metromyyrän alapuolella on?

----------


## Markku K

> ... mikä tuo kolmas valo tuossa kytkimen yläpuolella ja metromyyrän alapuolella on?


Arvaan, että se on äänitorvi, töötti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

*Kaivanpa* vanhan aiheen esiin.

Koska Metromyyrä tuli aikoinaan kansan valitsemaksi, voisi näin huumorimielessä tulostaa myyrää tarroihin ja liimailla niitä metrovaunuihin.  :Smile: 

Noh... Ei sentään ilkivaltaiseksi pidä ryhtyä. Tässä kuitenkin ystävämme, jos joku vaikka tahtoisi käyttää sitä keskustelukuvakkeenaan.

----------

